# Greetings to All



## rrrr (Jan 27, 2007)

I found this forum during one of my searches for an obscure WWII B-17 reference.....what a great place.

I look forward to sharing history with you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2007)

Couldnt come up with a more original member name than rrrr???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh come on Les maybe his name is Roy Raymond Rhiley Rasputen!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea, and my co*k is 3 inches...

From the floor....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Yours too?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

jeez no wonder i'm the longest member around here


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

Not any more you ain't Lanc but welcome to the site QUAD R's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

one post wonder........


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL It never ceases to amaze me how quickly a thread turns into dick jokes around here!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site rrrr....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

he aint coming back..........


----------



## rrrr (Feb 4, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> he aint coming back..........



I'm back.......been busy the last couple of weeks. Are you the social director?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

oh sorry, and no, Les is the local neighbourhood moral officer, me, i'm public and international relations ............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> oh sorry, and no, Les is the local neighbourhood moral officer, me, i'm public and international relations ............



And sheep herder....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

And sheep screwer!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 5, 2007)

and father of at last count 324 young sheep.


----------



## joebong (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe rrrr is the sound his fav Aircraft makes.


----------

